# Pes 2010 Stadium Patch Und b-liga patch exe virus ?



## yassin2605 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Ich habe im inet bereits die patches für b-liga usw gefunden nun habe ich mich gefragt ob es auch patchs für neue stadien gibt und vielleicht sogar für neuen kommentator wäre gut wenn ihr weiter wüsstet 

Edit: Mein Avira zeigt mir an das die patch exe von pesedit.com ein trojanisches pferd (xpack.gen) ist wie kann das sein ??? Ich habe es dann ignorieren lassen weil der patch sonst nicht läuft

Mfg yassin2605


----------



## grubsnek (18. Februar 2010)

Meinst du den Bundesligapatch?  Mein Antivir (Norton Internet Security) hat da keinen Mucks von sich gegeben.


----------



## yassin2605 (18. Februar 2010)

Also das heisst ich kann die patch exe in avira so einstellen das avira es dauerhaft ignoriert ohne das es dem pc schadet !?

2. Weiss jemand noch was zu den ersten fragen ?

@grubsnek:ja es ist bundesliga patch aber es sind auch andere sachen enthalten

Mfg yassin2605


----------

